# Can anyone identify this trolly



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

I picked up at a train show and don't know anything about. It does run by that I mean it's not just roling stock. Thanks Tom.


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

*Swiss*

I don't think that is a trolley. It looks to me like a continental European train car. Maybe Swiss or Alpine of some variety.

Check out this image from Flickr. A striking resemblance.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfav8/4163365483/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Clearer pictures might help too, yours are all fuzzy.
What does all the lettering say? Is it English?

Maybe try using your Macro setting on the camera.

Looks like something that was made across the big pond.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Brayto Chicago I think you found it!
Big Ed. Yes it is english some of the lettering is 2 Rauch fumeurs, RBe 4/4 1435 and SBB CFF


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jtderr said:


> Brayto Chicago I think you found it!
> Big Ed. Yes it is english some of the lettering is 2 Rauch fumeurs, RBe 4/4 1435 and SBB CFF



Sounds German huh?


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm now wandering where I might find roling stock to match.


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

*Identify this trolley?*

I used to model Swiss trains, so I not only know what this is, I also had the exact same model.

This is a Swiss Federal Railways electric railcar (note the pantograph at one end). The notations you listed mean the following:

2 = second class. Rauchers/Fumeurs is German and French for smokers.
RBe 4/4 is the class of the car, with 4/4 indicating that 4 out of the 4 axles are powered. 1435 is the car number. SBB CFF is German (Schweizer Bundesbahn) and French (Chemin de Fer Federal) for Swiss Federal Railways.
Switzerland has four official languages and, in the period this car ran, the initials were applied to rolling stock for German and French, the two most-used languages, on one side and in German and Italian on the other. In the photo posted by BraytoChicago, you can see the Italian FFS (Ferrovie Federale Svizzera) marking to the right of the railway logo. The poor Romansch-speaking folks are still left out, but they have their own fantastic railway, the Viafier Retica!

The prototype could run as a single car or pulling a couple of coaches and was used all over the system within Switzerland for local and regional services. The photo shows one of the coach types commonly used with these railcars.

The model was made by Lima going back to the 1970s. It was a pretty funky model even back then and rather out of scale, especially in height and width.
If you want to add a coach or two, look for some old Lima, Minitrix or Rapido Swiss green lightweight cars at train shows. There are also new better detailed - and somewhat expensive - models available from European manufacturers like Minitrix and Fleischmann.

Gute Reise / Bon Voyage / Buon Viaggio!


----------

